# Pavol Kulanda workshop at Aquarium Gardens



## Geoffrey Rea (6 May 2022)

Simply stunning workshop presented by Pavol Kulanda Login • Instagram and Dorin Romaniuc Login • Instagram






Thank you to @Aquarium Gardens for hosting yet another brilliant workshop 🙏🏽


----------



## Tim Harrison (6 May 2022)

Great day. Fantastic company, next level scaping, and so nice to be able to put a few more faces to names


----------



## LondonDragon (6 May 2022)

That tank looks amazing! Hopefully @Aquarium Gardens will keep us updated on Insta and on the Sponsor Forum


----------



## PARAGUAY (7 May 2022)

The one thing l took away from watching was how they adjusted and tinkered to get the hardscape right. And the final result speaks for itself


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (7 May 2022)

PARAGUAY said:


> The one thing l took away from watching was how they adjusted and tinkered to get the hardscape right. And the final result speaks for itself



You can clearly see this is a comp level tank. One angle, taken straight on, perfect. As you say @PARAGUAY the adjustments when Pavol and Rodo were quiet and focused were quite something. Big adjustments then very slight adjustments, then bingo, spot on. Done very quickly, no messing around.

Watching them both quietly work you could see they were both booking… Four hours to produce what is arguably the best scape to ever sit in the AG showroom. The picture above doesn’t really do the hardscape justice. Plants are yet to grow in as well 😍


----------



## Courtneybst (7 May 2022)

I also liked how the hardscape started with quite a clear valley and then a seemingly random piece of wood was placed in the centre. I was thinking...ok where is this headed? 🤔 Then the following pieces were added and it instantly made sense.

I'm a big fan of bold hardscape, especially wood!


----------

